# Archery Ranges?



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm looking for some places near SLC to dial in my pins. I haven't shot since i moved here over a decade ago and just decided to get back into the sport. previously I had a great spot to shoot some large hay bails and would like to find something similar. if not, are there any local ranges with large targets to dial in my new bow?

Thanks in advance


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Wilde Arrow in Centerville. 20 and 30 yard range.


----------



## utjer (Jun 30, 2010)

Lee Kay has a good range. Take your own broadhead target if you want to shoot them.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

I would suggest:

1. Lee Kay on 5600 west, just off SR201. Lots of outdoor, gun range type shooting lanes. You'll probably be the only one there. Cheap. 

2. Salt Lake Archery in Sugarhouse. Basement, indoor range. Open shooting from noon to 10pm. Escape the heat. Owner can be a bit quixotic. 1130 E Wilmington Ave. 

3. Bad Lands Bow Hunters. 2827 South 2300 East. Haven't tried it yet, but the indoor range looks good on their web site.

4. Get Some Guns and Ammo. I love to let a few arrows fly in between magazines. Get's expensive, though, because you can't retrieve your arrows.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wild arrow and lee kay Lee kay will be your best best for the longer shot to sight it in. good luck.


----------



## PolarXJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Badlands is closed


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks,
I'll give some of those a try. It'll be nice to get the pins dead on before bowcast. Though, i'll probably only shoot a couple early am on the low mountain before work.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I made it out to lee kay and was impressed with the archery ranges. they were a little rough but they were great for my purpose. they have a 50 yard range that i was able to get my pins set up out to 60 yards with 5" groups. i shot 1 .5" group at 40 but that had to of been a fluke. 

the carpet bundles were best after they had been shot out, otherwise they left some residue on the arrows. one note of caution, if you're shooting from the elevated platform you may want to bring an arrow puller. after they go through multiple layers on the downward angle they're a real PITA to get out. I wish I brought my arrow puller but don't think i would have even got those out with it. Luckily I had my leatherman and a long screw driver in the truck.

Next time, i'll come prepared with a few stick on 2" bullseye dots and maybe a fresh burlap image to throw on the carpet bales...and some tools.


Thanks again for all the suggestions!


----------

